# Nother nimi weekend.2-10



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Guess ill try it again.last weekend was a bust.be there saturday morning brite and early.prob c-6..


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going out Sat morning too. Either C6 or C1.

Gonna try to find some deep weed edges


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it permitted to park at the campground boat ramp?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought so.
I did a couple weeks ago, along with 3-4 other cars.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hope you guys do good


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Got minnows.got gear loaded.ready to go!!..come on 4am.cant wait to hook them eyes!!!!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Caught all in about 5 minutes then nothing...amazing how it shutoff.should of been in that hole 2 hrs earlier.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Whoever parked at c1 and drives a blue Chevy Impala you left your driver side back door open but I shut it for you. I was leaving at 11:30am and parked next to you.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Fished 3pm to 6:30pm. Nice mix of fish, kept a few for dinner. Fished C1 area 9ft


----------



## mpm123mm (Dec 22, 2011)

village idiot said:


> Fished 3pm to 6:30pm. Nice mix of fish, kept a few for dinner. Fished C1 area 9ft
> View attachment 255117
> View attachment 255118


Nice Batch. Fish Ohio gill to boot.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Kept a few for a meal and threw back another 30 or so. 6-10 fow in weeds. Plastics tipped with maggots for the most part.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm headed out to nimi this week . Never been there before .. are the Christman road access points numbered north to south? And does anyone do any good on the west side of the lake? Not looking for cords . Just general input for a nimi virgin .


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The parking lots are numbered c-1 thru c-6. C-1 is the most northern and has a boat ramp. For ice fishing the next is c-4 (you turn to go to the campground and follow the road, it ends in c-4). You can also go into the campground and go back to where the boat ramp is (it has no number). When you turn off Christman to go towards the campground there is a cove to the left a lot of people refer to this as c-5 cove though the parking lot is not at that location. People just park on the side of the road. C-1 is the most southern and also has a boat ramp. 
Yes people have luck on the west side. There is a sunken bridge where people have done well.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Evinrude.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Was out 2nite . surprised how well the ice was .only got 2 gills be out in the morning hopefully they turn on


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

How was the ice today?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Good 6 inches


----------

